# The Original Dunkin' Donuts



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

I go here every night I work, since it's about 500 yards from the QPD HQ. Useless trivia; the original name from 1948-1950 was The Golden Kettle.

Be jealous that I have unfettered access to the Mecca of police officers.
QUINCY - 
After a speedy renovation, the original Dunkin' Donuts location looks a bit more like the shop that first welcomed customers in 1950 - but with a few modern twists.
The Southern Artery franchise reopened Nov. 18, capping an 11-day makeover that returned some classic touches to the space, including a seven-seat counter and an exterior sign with the 1950s-era Dunkin' Donuts logo.

Read more: Original Dunkin​


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Next they should do the one in North Weymouth over,the original Mister Donut.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

kwflatbed said:


> Next they should do the one in North Weymouth over,the original Mister Donut.


Mister Donut....now there's a blast from the past.



Q5-TPR said:


> Its sorta in my patrol (well, not right now, but you know what I mean). I will need a Medium 4 and 4 in about 2 1/2 months please... :wavespin:


The next time you make the Hajj to 505 Southern Artery, make sure you let me know....first round is on me.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I don't know how many people know the whole story but the owners of both were brothers that had a falling out, and the one that owned Dunkin brought
out his brother who own Mister Donut and acquired the name and the stores and change them to Dunkin.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Miss the old school dunks with their stools and counters and "real" coffee cups.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

kwflatbed said:


> I don't know how many people know the whole story but the owners of both were brothers that had a falling out, and the one that owned Dunkin brought
> out his brother who own Mister Donut and acquired the name and the stores and change them to Dunkin.


Wasn't the first Mister Donut at Braintree 5 Corners?

---------- Post added at 14:50 ---------- Previous post was at 14:49 ----------



cc3915 said:


> Miss the old school dunks with their stools and counters and "real" coffee cups.


The renovated original DD's has stools with counter service....I'll check tonight to see if they have the ceramic mugs.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Wasn't the first Mister Donut at Braintree 5 Corners?

No the #1 store was in North Weymouth across from the old driving range
and St Jerome's, 5 conners was #2, now I am dating myself LOL. They all
bring back a lot of memories,I will second cc on missing the good old cups.

This is another favorite place that was on Bridge Street in North Weymouth.
The name was different in the 50's


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

kwflatbed said:


> No the #1 store was in North Weymouth across from the old driving range
> and St Jerome's


Ah, okay. It's a DD's now, but doesn't quite fit the "look" of the typical DD's....that explains why.

If anyone is in that neighborhood, there's a pizza place next door (Rose & Vicki's, where the Burger King used to be) that's outstanding.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

Go after midnight and the woman working there looks like this. And I ain't even kiddin.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

cousteau said:


> Go after midnight and the woman working there looks like this. And I ain't even kiddin.


That's Angie, she's been working the midnight shift there for ages....she was there when I got on QPD in 1994.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Kanes in Saugus..nuff said.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

7costanza said:


> Kanes in Saugus..nuff said.


Outstanding!

Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

cc3915 said:


> Outstanding!


Oh, cc.....I checked last night; the original DD's doesn't have the ceramic mugs, but the next time I see one of the owners (2 brothers), I'm going to strongly suggest it. They're suckers for nostalgia (the retro idea was theirs), so they may go for it.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Oh, cc.....I checked last night; the original DD's doesn't have the ceramic mugs, but the next time I see one of the owners (2 brothers), I'm going to strongly suggest it. They're suckers for nostalgia (the retro idea was theirs), so they may go for it.


That would be great!

I have a couple of them (larger than the originals) that I drink my morning coffee from most mornings.


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

I remember the old style DD with fond memories. Every night after 2:00am you'd walk in and not a stool was empty.Everyone looked like they were in the bar scene from "Star Wars". Many a night we'd walk in for a coffee and Dunker and walk out with an arrest.

I was in the downtown one alone one night and ended up trying to arrest a drunk, who started fighting with me. Old Gail, the midnight Donut Dolly,(Young Gail, her granddaughter, worked days) reached across the counter with one of those ceramic mugs and cracked the guy in the back of the head with it.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> That's Angie, she's been working the midnight shift there for ages....she was there when I got on QPD in 1994.


Nice lady but after she coughed (loves the butts) in my coffee (as she was making it) several times I decided to start bringing my own coffee. Several times I went outside, dumped the coffee out, and went without caffeine for that night. I didn't want to offend her as she is a legend.......


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

I should have warned about that. She's not one to take a night off due to a little sickness either, i.e. a cold, flu. She is a legend. Luckily I do not work last half unless its OT. It is pretty nasty and it is the truth.


----------

